# Spooling 80W's for Marlin?



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We are trying to get a little deeper in the Marlin game this year. We've picked up a few 80w's to use for slow trolling large live baits (tuna...etc).

I'm thinking 200lb braid backing with a few hundred yards of 130lb mono on top?

I have the braid already picked out, but have no idea which mono to get. Any suggestions?

Before I pull the trigger on the line, wanted to bounce if off you guys to see if I was heading in a good direction.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

We use Momoi Hi-Catch IGFA. We run 150 yards of 'Top Shot'. Order it from Tackle Warehouse.

Amilan-T II is also a very good 'Top Shot' line. Very durable. Usually order it from Melton's International. 

Both these are 'pre-tested' lines that will conform to IGFA rules.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with above for the most part but would suggest taking them to a local shop to be spooled. They should have the line in stock and that 200lb backing needs to go on super tight with a machine.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I agree with above for the most part but would suggest taking them to a local shop to be spooled. They should have the line in stock and that 200lb backing needs to go on super tight with a machine.


No doubt, we will be having the line put on with a machine. While we're on the subject, I've read anywhere from 5-10lbs of drag when spooling the braid. Anyone have any recommendations on how tight to really put it on?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> We use Momoi Hi-Catch IGFA. We run 150 yards of 'Top Shot'. Order it from Tackle Warehouse.
> 
> Amilan-T II is also a very good 'Top Shot' line. Very durable. Usually order it from Melton's International.
> 
> Both these are 'pre-tested' lines that will conform to IGFA rules.


If we don't plan on any IFGA tournaments, is there any reason to use IFGA tested lines?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Also, on the mono, any reason to use another color than clear? I could see the benefit of going with a hi-vis yellow, but would it affect the fish shyness of the line any? Our live bait leaders are 300lb flouro.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

rustybucket said:


> If we don't plan on any IFGA tournaments, is there any reason to use IFGA tested lines?


No there isn't unless you plan on going for a record of some sort. 

We use 100 # for top shot on our 80s.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

130 or 200# hollow core with mono top shot spliced in


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

The colored line doesn't bother the fish if you are using a long leader.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

10 lbs of drag coming off the machine is what I do. Also wax the spool and the first 100' or more of the braid. This will help stop corrosion on the spool because the braid will hold water.


----------



## capskip (Mar 3, 2010)

when you have them spooled make sure you can do the splicing,or some one who is qualified. i also just use 100 lb top shot on my 80's


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

capskip said:


> when you have them spooled make sure you can do the splicing,or some one who is qualified. i also just use 100 lb top shot on my 80's


I'll be doing the splicing myself. I've got a needle set and have been doing all our loops and wind ons for year or so now.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're using the jb hollow core I recommend putting it on wet and tight with reel in low gear a machine is best however I would be sure how it's packed, it can be a mess if it's done poorly. I like 100 lb ande as my top shot for 80 as it will hold plenty and has less drag than 130.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Reading this thread provided me with a lot of great info.
Whyme


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had good experiences with using a modified Albright to connect the braid to the mono. 

Definitely suggest the mono topshot. cannot tell you how many pulled hooks when I ran straight braid. Changed over to a mono topshot and did not have one pulled hook all season!

Now many will say why in the heck would you ever run just braid?

Because I am a newbie and still learning- that's why. 

Next lesson I learned was match your reel size to rod strength to line weight. If I have a lighter weight reel do not put it on a 130lb rod with 130# line. the lack of flexibility in the rod for the weight the reel can handle will add to lack of spring in your overall line and more pulled hooks.

Ok- now you can tell the newbie to zip it!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone besides me use all mono anymore?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

gator7_5 said:


> Anyone besides me use all mono anymore?


Up until now I have. The reason for switching, for me at least, really came down to this....

I got tired of paying for thousands of yards of new mono every year. With the cost/quality of braid now, I just don't see how it makes sense to use all mono anymore? Why replace thousands of yards of mono every year, when you can back with braid and only replace a couple hundred yards of mono every year. 

Sure, the braid costs more up-front, but after a season or two you are back in the positive, after that it's just money in pocket.

I also like the flexibility the braid backing gives me, if I want to go heavier or lighter with the topshot it's pretty easy to do.

At the beginning of this season we were just planning on re-spooling a few reels with braid backing and mono top. Well we came across a good deal on some braid and now we are doing ALL our reels with braid backing and mono top. Only time will tell if it works out for us, but if you can increase capacity, decrease costs and reduce maintenance then I'd say it's a pretty good deal.

At least those are our reasons for making the change. Only time will tell if it was a good switch or not.


----------



## FatTuna1 (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't fish for marlin but I fish for bluefin up north. We spool up with a little dacron on the bottom joined to 200lb JB braid. Chinese finger trap in a 100-150 yard header.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

You can put 10#'s on with one of these.

http://elec-tra-mate.com/store/store.php?crn=229&rn=468&action=show_detail

I also make sure my long and center rigger reels have one for quick retrieval when checking baits. Using a cheap Black and Decker cordless drill the lure will skip all the way to the boat. I get a lot fewer eat $hit looks from my crew when in scattered grass.:thumbup:

Get a spare battery cheap on ebay also.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

My 80W size reels get 1200yrds 130lb braid with 130lb mono top shot. 130's get 1200yrds 200lb braid with 200lb mono top shot. I hand spool them with 35-40lb of tension and dry. T-100 wax on the spool before spooling. All splices done under atleast 30lbs tension.


----------

